# Question about C. Dewitii



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I have purchased C. Dewitti from two different sources, one is labeled as Dewitii PNG the other Dewitii Kiunga. Can someone give me some more info about these. 

I have them both growing in my 40b setup with a mixture of peat and aquasoil. Any growing advice?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

They are both the same, dewitti as far as i know are only found in 1 location, i grow mine in hard water with a ph of 7, substrate is a mix of old aquasoil, ew castings, and red clay, and weekly fertilizer.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you tell me more about your different setups? Right now I only have an acidic setup using peat and aquasoil. Should I be concerned with the GH of the water in the tank?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

I currently have 2 setups, one with tap water at 7 ph, and one with RODI water with a ph of 4.5-5 with 0 kh and 0 gh. Are you keeping crypts that need the low ph? I didnt have much luck growing dewitii in my acidic tank, but know people who do. How much gh are you seeing? If you wanna raise the ph remove the peat from all your pots.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

When I first got this plant in, it was considered very rare.
Well, it may have been but it is not currently. It has proven very easy to grow and is now readily available and blooms easily and frequently. I believe that there are at least 40 plants here at the moment.
I never thought that would be possible. I would now consider it a common, easy Crypt.
Here they are grown in white oak leafmold at a pH of about 6 to 6.3. I have had such good luck with them that I never needed to try any other way to grow them.
If you are having a problem, there are always plenty here.
Bill


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have mine growing in an acidic set up kh=0, gh=0 with a ph~4.6-5. The substrate is peat, leafmold, ew castings and I threw in some osmocote capsules (the flowers and vegetable kind). They are fertilized weekly and are taking over the tank. I started with 2 and now currently have something like 10-12 that are regularly flowering. I found them to be some of the easier ones on par with wendtii (which incidentally also grows well in the low pH acidic tank). 

Now jacobsenii is a whole other monster, but give the dewitii plenty of light, and regular fertilizer and it should take off for you!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

You make it look easy to grow.


----------

